# Life is good!



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Riley is beautiful. He looks like one very cool dog.
Is he a Steeler fan?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I know the face...Liza gives it every time I take one of her treasures before we enter the house..


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> Riley is beautiful. He looks like one very cool dog.
> Is he a Steeler fan?


Haha he is indeed!! How did you know?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

You can see it in his eyes. All Steeler fans have THAT "look!"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Valerie*

Valerie

Your Riley is a beautiful boy-just love the pictures!!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Riley is a pretty boy and looks like he's having a good day. I have a girl named Rileah.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> You can see it in his eyes. All Steeler fans have THAT "look!"


Haha I guess we do!!

Thanks guys for the compliments, you are the best!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Riley is such a cutie! I know the feeling with the stick....


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a lovely looking boy Riley is..!!! Great shots of your boy having a great time...
And you didn't even let him bring the stick home, you nasty person....  LOL... j/k :wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, your no fun mom not letting him bring his stick home, it was a much treasured find.


My Remy tries to bring in sticks through the back door-hilarious to watch him trying to get it through. He bounces off the door frame several times before he figures out that he has to go in sideways......


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Skyler has a pile of sticks on a shelf in the garage. I take them away as she comes in...your boy is a cutie!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Riley is so cute.....love the stick story. My Echo used to give me that look too. 'But Mom why can't I bring this beautiful log into the house..."


----------

